

GTD sucks for creative work.  Here's an alternative system. - dave1619
http://heydave.org/post/24286720323/gtd-sucks-for-creative-work-heres-an-alternative#disqus_thread

======
Miademora
I tried quite a few taskmanagement approaches. Biggest problem i have is that
more work is coming in than i can handle. The list gets longer and longer and
finally i give it up. Maybe i need some automatic deletion :)

------
xm1994
dave has probably used GTD far longer than I, but I have to say I think having
50-100 projects going is pretty insane. I don't know any system that would
help you there (other than maybe hiring a project manager and 5 assistants..).
The author even admits that his "new" system consists of focusing on only 5
"projects" at once. I don't see this as a failure of GTD at all.

------
randall
Making ideas happen by Scott Belsky is another killer one.

